# Any good fish stores in south jersey or



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm in Philly and I'm always looking for a new LFS. I'm willing to drive to south jersey or delaware I just want a knew place to go. Pirahna stock is a definite plus.

THanks


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

for piranhas there's a little store in Cinnaminson NJ of RT 130 that normally has in some strange serras, last time I was in there they had what looked like a manuelli, a denticalus, and a couple of rhoms. Their prices are good. The Aquarium Center in Blackwood is by far the biggest and nicest store in South Jersey, they only have rbps but the rest of the fish are fantastic

if you look to the sponsors on the right you will see that 2 of them are in north jersey, definitely worth the trip to pick something up


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

hidden reef is good on welsh road off the blvd....Pets plus suck......aquarium center is new to me, onlt rbp's but a nice selection........My favorite is the hiden reef....www.hiddenreef.com...shark aquarium is the best for rare exotic fish piranha's, cuda's rays pleco's, gar's, arrowanas etc..This fish sh*t is like a addiction, every day off I go to fish stores or travel to one far away..Does anyone else have this addiction!!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

why do you think i posted this?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

two of the sponsers of from new jersey. jeff rapps @ http://tangledupincichlids.com/ is also in new jersey


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

theres a store in chinatown that is good and a store called pets n things in norristown


----------

